
PC-MOS released under GPL - geocar
http://www.osnews.com/story/30052/PC-MOS_released_under_GPL
======
geocar
Want to try it out?

    
    
        wget -O a.img https://github.com/roelandjansen/pcmos386v501/blob/master/IMAGES/PCMOS386-9-user.img?raw=true
        qemu-system-i386 -fda a.img

~~~
geocar
I can almost get serial working:

    
    
        printf 'memdev = $386.sys /p\r\n' > config.sys
        printf 'device = pcterm.sys\r\n' >> config.sys
        printf 'device = $serial.sys /ad=03f8,in=4,hs=x,ib=2048,ob=2048\r\n' >> config.sys
        printf 'smpsize = 80k\r\n' >> config.sys
        printf 'buffers = 40\r\n' >> config.sys
        touch -mt 9311171533 config.sys
        mcopy -n -o -i a.img -m config.sys ::
    
        printf 'addtask 300k,1,,user01,pcterm,1,19200\r\n' > autoexec.bat
        touch -mt 9311171533 autoexec.bat
        mcopy -n -o -i a.img -m autoexec.bat ::
    
        qemu-system-i386 -fda a.img -chardev socket,server,host=127.0.0.1,port=4555,id=com1 -serial chardev:com1 -rtc base=1994-06-17T16:01:21
    

(then in another window)

    
    
        nc localhost 4555

------
rwmj
Perhaps a better link is the github repository?
[https://github.com/roelandjansen/pcmos386v501](https://github.com/roelandjansen/pcmos386v501)
That has a decent README and a link to Wikipedia which is quite comprehensive
(I'd never heard of this OS before ...)

~~~
unkown-unknowns
Maybe but the OP link has links to both of those and summarizes quite neatly
what this is IMO.

------
cowmix
I actually used this OS in 1991 (with an X.25 card) to make a 12 station (over
two sites) POS system. That main station was a 486 and all the terminals were
286s.

It worked very, very well.

------
feelin_googley

       8
       Insufficient disk space to install Operating System.
       PC-MOS Requires 800k to store systems files.
       Press F10 to Exit to PC-MOS.
       [PCMOS]
    

[https://github.com/roelandjansen/pcmos386v501/blob/master/SO...](https://github.com/roelandjansen/pcmos386v501/blob/master/SOURCES/src/mossrc1/INSTALL.MSG)

------
shakna
No Borland compiler suite yet, which hurts, but I understand the enormous
difficulties of getting that sort of thing into public hands.

I need to dig through my old software to see if I still have some of the
software from back then. I think I still have a MS-DOS BASIC (WBASIC?) disc or
two. The MS-DOS compatibility was one of the great things about PC-MOS.

~~~
jakobdabo
Search for "abandonware". I personally like this[1] project; it isn't in
English but their archive is really good, and Google Translate works.

[1] [http://old-dos.ru/index.php?page=files&mode=files](http://old-
dos.ru/index.php?page=files&mode=files)

------
digi_owl
A multi-user, multi-tasking MS compatible DOS?

~~~
nitrogen
There was another such system back in the day called TSX-32. Before I had
discovered Linux and heard of TSX-32, my dream as a kid was to create a multi-
user DOS.

[I'd paste the link but the Android paste popup isn't opening for some
reason.]

~~~
0xcde4c3db
Digital Research also produced Concurrent DOS (later renamed to Multiuser
DOS), which I think was based on Concurrent CP/M-86.

------
ospilot
I would love to see something like this running -natively- on an ARM processor
especially on the Raspberry Pi.

------
microcolonel
Seems it has its own filesystem, maybe somebody will shove this into a FUSE
module. :- )

